# Rod Leashes



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've made rod leashes material is 550 paracord clips rated to SWL of 120# with a vinyl cable to connect to rod and stationary area in boat or on shore. Asking $15 a leash again if interested shoot me a PM. Don't let this happen to you.



































Thanks for looking!!:smile:


----------

